# Leaving Ireland. Can I keep my bank account?



## jpherbien (27 Dec 2009)

Hi All,

I am a french native and have been working in Ireland for 1 year. I'm planning to move back to France. Am I allowed to keep my Irish bank accounts and, if so, how long? As long as I'm not asked to close it?...

Do you see any risks in keeping this account over a long period of time when I'm not an resident anymore?

Thanks for your help,

JP


----------



## Lightning (27 Dec 2009)

Why do you want to keep it open? 

Technically, you need to apply for a non resident account.


----------



## jpherbien (27 Dec 2009)

Thanks for your swift answer, Fungus!

There are several reasons, among which:

- I'm not quite sure I won't move back to Ireland if I don't find a job in France...

- the interest rates are much higher.


----------



## mosstown (27 Dec 2009)

we have a perm tsb account in ireland and they mail the bank statements to us in the UK.


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Dec 2009)

We're all in a common market - doesn't that mean we can have our bank accounts in any country in Europe!  Ho!Ho!Ho!


----------



## jpherbien (27 Dec 2009)

mosstown said:


> we have a perm tsb account in ireland and they mail the bank statements to us in the UK.



Hi and thanks Mosstown,

Were you living in Ireland when you opened the account?
If so, did you tell them that you were leaving the country?

JP


----------



## jpherbien (27 Dec 2009)

Eithneangela said:


> We're all in a common market - doesn't that mean we can have our bank accounts in any country in Europe!  Ho!Ho!Ho!



It's not that simple Eithneangela...When you want to open a current account in Ireland you HAVE TO provide the bank with a proof of accomodation and a PPS number. Otherwise, no way.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dec 2009)

jpherbien - Which bank are you looking to do this with? and which product?


----------



## Marie (28 Dec 2009)

You do not have to live in Ireland to maintain irish bank accounts.  In the days when people from other EU countries bought properties in Ireland it was - of course - necessary to have an Irish bank account for the various transactions.  Emigrants from Ireland to other countries are entitled to maintain bank accounts in Ireland.  I am an Irish national living in UK and have bank, building-society accounts and shares with Irish companies.  As long as you pay appropriate taxes on interest there is no issue.  Why should it matter to the bank?  They earn interest on money standing in an account.  So long as there are no annual charges I don't see that maintaining Irish bank accounts open poses any threat.  It seems preferable to maintain your accounts until you are settled.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dec 2009)

Marie said:


> Why should it matter to the bank?



Some bank accounts specifically state that non residents cannot hold the accounts.

Example: All Anglo Irish Bank savings products listed here:
http://www.angloirishbank.ie/



> Please note we *only accept* applications for the above listed accounts from residents in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## jpherbien (28 Dec 2009)

Mmmmh...
Thanks to you all for your answers.

@Marie: " As long as you pay appropriate taxes on interest there is no issue"
I'm inclined to think like that. Why should they care, except if we're talking about huge amouts of money (which is not the case...).

@fungus: "....we *only accept* applications".
I'm not talking about "applying" but "keeping". Plus they have to behave as instructed by laws...

Thx again,

JP


----------



## dontaskme (29 Dec 2009)

you should not even have to pay tax on the interest. DIRT is only applicable for tax-resident people. You should get a form from the international office to get any dirt you pay back.


----------



## Bronte (4 Jan 2010)

The OP can keep the bank account and have the statements posted to his French address.  

There are some very specific accounts such as certain savings accounts as mentioned by Fungus that cannot be opened by non residents.


----------



## Aodhán (5 Jan 2010)

My brother fled Ireland in 1986 and sent money home in a letter regularly and asked my Mam to put a named amount each time into his bank account as he was always talking about coming home.

The dream is dead, but the bank account is still there. It seems strange that this could be illegal given the context.


----------

